# When will we see the alternate screw-in reflector for the Spark SD series?



## Bolster (Feb 12, 2012)

Starting a thread just to remind Xyber that there are a number of us who would like to have the screw-in reflector bezel he's promised for the SD series. If you're waiting for one, chime in!!


----------



## Bolster (Feb 14, 2012)

Swell. So it's just me. Thanks for the overwhelming support.


----------



## spinkid (Feb 15, 2012)

Ha, Just saw this. I will add to your overwhelming support. LOL I hope its soon, but I am oncall this week for work, so hopefully I have one on my head for the next oncall in 5 weeks.....


----------



## ryguy24000 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bolster I'm with you man!!! I want to see this happen soon! Reading some of these posts really drives the point
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Spark-ST6-500CW-vs-SD6-500CW-for-Night-Hiking this guy would like the SD fit it had the conversion bezels!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?332752-Headlamp-for-use-inside-Attic same here!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...More-Spot-on-My-Spark-SD6-500CW-Pure-Flood-HL the list goes on.......


----------



## Bolster (Feb 15, 2012)

End of thread! From Xyber: 

Hi Bolster,I saw your thread regarding the SD reflector. It is available right now, www.sbflashlights.com andwww.goinggear.com are going to get it within a week. As what we've seen on the samples, it is not that throwy like ST6 does, but still does.


----------



## marcis (Feb 15, 2012)

Bolster said:


> End of thread! From Xyber:
> 
> Hi Bolster,I saw your thread regarding the SD reflector. It is available right now, www.sbflashlights.com andwww.goinggear.com are going to get it within a week. As what we've seen on the samples, it is not that throwy like ST6 does, but still does.


 Bolster where is the SD reflector on www.sbflashlights.com ? I typed in SD reflector, and searched under spark products, but I do not see anything ?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 16, 2012)

marcis said:


> Bolster where is the SD reflector on www.sbflashlights.com ? I typed in SD reflector, and searched under spark products, but I do not see anything ?



c'mon man, hasn't Bolster done enough? is it now his job to check inventory and update other people's websites? ask the guys who actually work at SBflashlights or Going Gear.

i apologize for butting in here as i know this has nothing to do with me, but good grief.


----------



## marcis (Feb 16, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> c'mon man, hasn't Bolster done enough? is it now his job to check inventory and update other people's websites? ask the guys who actually work at SBflashlights or Going Gear.
> 
> i apologize for butting in here as i know this has nothing to do with me, but good grief.


 .It's not even worth my time, but ... take a chill pill, gees. If bolster does or doesn't know the answer it would take him less than 10 seconds to tell me in a post. So just relax guy, more important things in life to get upset about.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 16, 2012)

marcis said:


> .It's not even worth my time, but ... take a chill pill, gees. If bolster does or doesn't know the answer it would take him less than 10 seconds to tell me in a post.



you know who else could take 10 seconds or less to answer your question? the guys at SBFlasghlights.


----------



## BarryH (Feb 16, 2012)

Or could do a little search over on the Marketplace forum to find a very recent post from one of the guys at SBFlasghlights... (complete with photos)


----------



## marcis (Feb 16, 2012)

BarryH said:


> Or could do a little search over on the Marketplace forum to find a very recent post from one of the guys at SBFlasghlights... (complete with photos)


 Actually you can't if you are not registered. search is disabled for non members, like me


----------



## marcis (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is one of the links to the SD series reflector - http://www.sbflashlights.com/Spark-Headlamps/Spark-SD-Series-Reflector-p212.html . Going gear is also suppose to carry this, but I have yet to check the site.


----------



## Bolster (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry, late to this thread, but Marcis has posted the only actual buy-link I'm aware of. I think goinggear is waiting for actual stock to arrive before posting a buy-link (?)

Photos:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?262091-Spark-SD-series-headlamp-reflector-adapter!-It-s-been-a-long-wait&highlight=reflector




Looks to me that significantly less light would be lost, as compared to the previous dark-anodozed bezel. So I'd expect this to make the light brighter overall, not just less floody. 

Who'll be first with beamshots?


----------



## mikedeason (Feb 20, 2012)

I have one coming for my SD6.

I found the Spark SD to be basically useless with the amount of flood so Im really looking forward to the reflector.

Hoping it is similar or even more focused than my excellent Zebra H600 beam


----------



## Bolster (Feb 20, 2012)

My carp is that I suspect a lot of light is lost with the dark anodized stock bezel. I like the super flood for work, but when I measure output in my Lumen Toob, I don't get readings nearly where they should be, for the 280 lumen advertised.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet...you mean to tell me that all I have to do is pay $10 and I get another kick *** headlamp...wow...that's cool! Thanks Spark. What a great idea. Just change the bezel setup and change the beam profile. 2 lamps for the price of one plus $10


----------



## Bolster (Feb 21, 2012)

Totally agree. I've been whining for a year, for Zebralight to add threaded bezels to their lights. Think of the possibilities.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah Bolster maybe we should be thanking you. I remember this was originally your idea.


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got one on the way. I'm hoping for a big improvement for $10 you can't go wrong. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> I've got one on the way. I'm hoping for a big improvement for $10 you can't go wrong. (fingers crossed)



Update: Just received my reflector and the fit and finish is perfect. My SD6-460NW is now much more versatile for most of my uses and with one quick change back to the original bezel I can work underneath my car or in the engne compartment perfectly. This new bezel was an awesome idea and for $10 I essentially have two lights.

Great Job Spark / Bolster!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bolster (Mar 8, 2012)

1) Glad to hear it
2) I didn't do anything except whine for it
3) Hopefully Zebralight is paying attention.
4) Mine's finally in the mail. (Waited till it was stocked at Goinggear since they had other stuff I wanted.)


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 16, 2012)

Has anyone measured the width of the spill beam with the SD reflector?


----------



## Bolster (Mar 16, 2012)

Thought we'd have a measurement or a beamshot by now...nothing. My reflector's in the mail. If nobody will beamshot/measure before then, I will.


----------



## loopguru (Mar 16, 2012)

Bolster said:


> Thought we'd have a measurement or a beamshot by now...nothing. My reflector's in the mail. If nobody will beamshot/measure before then, I will.


There's a review with some beamshots in the German Taschenlampen-Forum .
Compares SD6 with and without reflector against ST6.

Click here for Google translation of the review.

Best regards,
Thomas


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 16, 2012)

loopguru said:


> There's a review with some beamshots in the German Taschenlampen-Forum .
> Compares SD6 with and without reflector against ST6.
> 
> Click here for Google translation of the review.




THANK YOU!

Those beamshots are very helpful - I can see that the reflectored SD6 has a much tighter spill than the ST6. I'm considering buying a Spark for caving, and I'm looking for as wide a spill as possible.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 17, 2012)

Received my reflector today...but given the nice job at the German website above...no need for me to take more beamshots (unless someone really wants to see a white wall.) 

I trigged the beam with reflector to: 18° spot, 70° spill. (Check my math? 36" from wall. Spot dia of 11.5", spill dia of 51".)

My impression: it's turned the SD52 into a traditional sort of spot-with-spill light. It's tighter and more throwy than I was expecting. Which is fine, especially if I need to use this light for searching at an upcoming CERT event. However I read a previous post where someone said something to the effect that "the reflector now makes this a useable light." I disagree-- for my purposes at least (handwork), the all-flood beam with the original bezel is superior. But...now we have a single light that should do duty as either a wide light for handwork, reading, or setting up camp; OR a throwy light for bicycling, searching, kayaking, etc, all with just a quick change of the bezel. That's how it should be. This would be a nice dual-use backpacking light now. (Watch and learn, Zebralight!) 

I still have a carp with the original bezel. It should be painted white at least; I think it loses a lot of light to the dark anodization. And the next generation of this light should also remember its last setting (past the first couple of months of ownership); it should also step down, and not just die, when batteries are near exhaustion. Still a very usable and now FLEXIBLE light, despite these drawbacks.

Good job on the optional reflector, Spark. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder if you could remove the anodizing and polish the aluminum for he stock reflector? Just an idea. Great beamshots, I think the SD series is not what I am looking for though, the beam is too tight with the reflector and maybe too floody without it. Oh well.


----------



## leaftye (Mar 17, 2012)

This finally makes this light appealing for me. I hate floody lights while trail walking at night, although a floody light is nice in camp. Now I can have both options with very little additional weight & bulk.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 17, 2012)

Justintoxicated said:


> I wonder if you could remove the anodizing and polish the aluminum for he stock reflector? Just an idea. Great beamshots, I think the SD series is not what I am looking for though, the beam is too tight with the reflector and maybe too floody without it. Oh well.



Yeah, exactly. I tried to disassemble my stock bezel, and finally asked Xyber why I couldn't disassemble it. Answer? The chrome ring that retains the glass is a press fit. Removing a press-fit ring next to optical glass is extremely difficult; chances are you'd break the glass trying. But if you could remove that chrome ring, then you could get to the inside of the bezel and paint it white, or polish it, or whatever. 

LOL at the too wide/ too focused comment, I understand. I was a little deflated how focused the reflective bezel was, I was hoping for a 60-80 degree flood. (Zebralight H501s are 80 degrees.) I am actually considering trying to diffuse the reflective bezel but that's probably a fool's errand. With a hot spot that strong it's not going to modify easily. Probably best to just enjoy it for what it is, and the throw will come in handy on occasion. 

Not complaining, I'm thrilled to have my first ultra-wide-flood AND spot/spill convertible light, rolled up into one bright, long-lasting 2AA headlamp. Maybe not perfect, but in some ways, as good as it gets.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 18, 2012)

Update, just tried the reflector for my first night walk. WOW, that makes a big difference; the trail is nice and light for a good amount into the distance, with good spill to either side. Quite the improvement over hiking with pure flood. I think the trail hikers will like this accessory a lot. (I doubt it throws enough for bicyclists, but haven't tried it yet.)

If this light were offered in a compact 1AA format, that stepped down toward the end of battery life, and retained the interchangeable bezel function, I think you'd have a wildly popular backpacker's light...especially when it became available in high CRI versions.


----------



## hazna (Mar 18, 2012)

hmmm... I've just recently bought the st5-190 for a future overseas trek. you sorta making me regret not getting the sd52 with reflector (I would have liked a like with pure flood capabilities). 

I do have to say, I still really like the st5-190. I like that it runs on a single AA and is relatively lightweight. The output levels are spaced well (though a low-low would be nice). You can change the lens to a floody lens and while it's not pure flood, it would still work well for close-range campsite activities. With the normal lens on, the xml LED provides a beam with a fairly wide hotspot.

looking at the beamshots of the sd6 with reflector, it seems to reflector does reduce a lot of the spill (compared to the st6). It's hard to tell whether the st6 or the sd6 with reflector provides more throw. They seem comparable.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 18, 2012)

hazna said:


> it seems to reflector does reduce a lot of the spill (compared to the st6).



An empirical question. What's the angle of spill on the ST6? On the SD with reflector the spill is 70 degrees. (Assuming that all SD models behave similarly).


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 18, 2012)

Bolster said:


> An empirical question. What's the angle of spill on the ST6? On the SD with reflector the spill is 70 degrees. (Assuming that all SD models behave similarly).



I recall reading somewhere that it has a 90-degree spill.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just curious - is the new 'flood reflector' effectively a short matte black cone?

That's what it seems to look like in the pictures, but if so, I'm wondering what advantages that has over other possibilities, like a matte white, machined metal or silvered cone.


----------



## degarb (Mar 19, 2012)

These lights just got my interest. Before, I was waiting for a reflector. Now, my only reservation is target runtime on the 18650--they don't appeal to me as practical. I would like to see the 18650 target runtimes of 4h, 8-10h, and 16-20hours. I would not mind a 109 hour or 2 hour setting, but less useful than a half day, full day, and two day runtime. 

Though, to be really useful, it would need to be no heavier than my 3 AAA Cree High def light circa 2010 from Home Depot (so I could pair it up with a Fenix HP11). If not, it would need to be at least more comfortable than the hp11--for wife and female helper who do not like messing up their messy hair. Else, it would be like getting a $130 bedtime reading light, with really long runtime--and yes, potential to kill my family at night with the occasional flame out.

My most comfortable modified head light to wear, was a single AA (Browning phantom 70) light that I added wires and rear AA battery. It had better balance than the single aa--just less pocketable. ... I wonder if a similar design could be made in a 18650 format to double battery run-time and increase comfort.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 19, 2012)

uk_caver said:


> I'm just curious - is the new 'flood reflector' effectively a short matte black cone? That's what it seems to look like in the pictures, but if so, I'm wondering what advantages that has over other possibilities, like a matte white, machined metal or silvered cone.



First off, the *new* bezel/reflector that Spark introduced is a throwy parabolic reflector. 

Second, the original "floody bezel" (I would not call it a reflector) is indeed a short, matte cone, with no reflectivity to speak of--it's an olive drab anodized color, rather than black, but I think it absorbs plenty of light. I have no idea what advantage a dark bezel has, unless it's just the easiest way to make it. Which is what I suspect.

The reason I'm so criticial of the "floody bezel" is that the SD52, while plenty bright, isn't putting out the illumination you'd expect for its lumen rating when wearing the "floody bezel," as has been discussed at length. And I suspect the light-absorbing "floody bezel" is to blame, as the alternate explanation is an inflated lumen count, which is at odds with Spark's excellent reputation.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah - it makes more sense now - I'd read a few threads but since pictures showed both, and many posts were about being able to have both flood and throw, I'd got the wrong end of the stick (probably didn't help doing most of the reading at about 3am last night either).

It does seem a very odd choice for the original flood setup.

Though LEDs are rather less bright in well-off-axis angles, there's a lot of 'area' well away from the axis, and the total amount of light going somewhat sideways can be quite large.

If I had one, I'd certainly be tempted to see what I could do with the flood bezel.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bolster said:


> First off, the *new* bezel/reflector that Spark introduced is a throwy parabolic reflector.
> 
> Second, the original "floody bezel" (I would not call it a reflector) is indeed a short, matte cone, with no reflectivity to speak of--it's an olive drab anodized color, rather than black, but I think it absorbs plenty of light. I have no idea what advantage a dark bezel has, unless it's just the easiest way to make it. Which is what I suspect.
> 
> The reason I'm so criticial of the "floody bezel" is that the SD52, while plenty bright, isn't putting out the illumination you'd expect for its lumen rating when wearing the "floody bezel," as has been discussed at length. And I suspect the light-absorbing "floody bezel" is to blame, as the alternate explanation is an inflated lumen count, which is at odds with Spark's excellent reputation.



i suspect that the dark bezel isn't really the culprit. if it was, then running the SD naked should improve output, but my guess is that it doesn't, right?

i think what you're really looking for is a Zebra style focusing lens.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 19, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> i suspect that the dark bezel isn't really the culprit. if it was, then running the SD naked should improve output, but my guess is that it doesn't, right?


Naked would only be an improvement in the 'sideways' directions, in the angles which were blocked by the bezel but open with it removed.
How do the angles from which the LED can be seen change with the bezel on and off?

A shiny conical reflector would chuck a meaningful amount more light generally forwards, improving distance vision while still giving a flood beam, and being a better floody beamshape for things like walking than a naked flood.


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 19, 2012)

uk_caver said:


> A shiny conical reflector would chuck a meaningful amount more light generally forwards, improving distance vision while still giving a flood beam, and being a better floody beamshape for things like walking than a naked flood.



True, but it would possibly do so in the form of odd artifacts, unless it was shaped like an actual reflector... but then it would no longer be a "pure flood."


----------



## jinya1004 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just waiting for beam shots.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 19, 2012)

uk_caver said:


> A shiny conical reflector would chuck a meaningful amount more light generally forwards, improving distance vision while still giving a flood beam, and being a better floody beamshape for things like walking than a naked flood.



a shiny conical reflector would create a beam in which a portion of it converges at a set focal length. so depending on the angle of the cone and distance to target, it will create a hotspot.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 19, 2012)

Gryffin said:


> True, but it would possibly do so in the form of odd artifacts, unless it was shaped like an actual reflector... but then it would no longer be a "pure flood."


If it was a perfect cone, it would pretty much just centre-weight the beam.

Personally I make my own cones from cutting/rolling/sticking rings of silvered plastic film together, and though they're not totally artifact-free due to distortions in the cone, imperfections are only really noticeable on a white wall test. Even with small reflectors (final size ~12mm diameter, ~3mm deep, I get a ~2-3x boost in general forward intensity over a decent angle with no obvious 'edge' to the boost in real-life use.

I'm sure a commercial cone could be pretty much artifact free, if that was thought to be necessary in a practical light, and/or slightly matted to make the effect less centrally focused, if desired.

I have to say that an augmented flood seems generally better in use than a 'pure' or 'naked' flood.
The worst likely practical situation is reading, and just checking now, all that happens there is a slight variation across a page which I wouldn't notice unless I was trying to, (and which I hadn't previously noticed) and which wouldn't annoy me unless I decided to make it annoy me.

For actually doing work, it's at least as good as a pure flood, and decidedly better for any kind of movement, lighting the ground up more evenly as the beam centre naturally points at relatively distant objects.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 19, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> a shiny conical reflector would create a beam that converges at a set focal length. so depending on the angle of the cone and distance to target, it will create a hotspot.


Given the size of a tiny ~90 degree cone reflector and the size of the LED emitting area, the range of angles involves seems to give a width and soft enough edge to the enhanced area that it really doesn't harm the flood feel in actual practical use but gives a real improvement in usability at a given power level.

When camping underground, going from my helmet light to a Zebralight at equivalent power while walking/sitting around/cooking/etc, the 'pure flood' of the Zebra really feels lacking, with no obvious benefits in terms of 'niceness' of beam.

But unless someone wants me to continue, maybe I should leave it there, rather than going too much off topic.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 19, 2012)

jinya1004 said:


> I'm just waiting for beam shots.



See the link in post 24.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 19, 2012)

uk_caver said:


> The worst likely practical situation is reading, and just checking now, all that happens there is a slight variation across a page which I wouldn't notice unless I was trying to, (and which I hadn't previously noticed) and which wouldn't annoy me unless I decided to make it annoy me.



and i think you describe the problem there to a tee. even a dull, semi reflective reflector, conical or parabolic, will create mild variations in the beam. and even small variations can be annoying for up close work for some people. 

for actual on-my-feet type of work, looking at stuff 5 - 20 feet away, i agree that some kind of projection is better than a bare emitter or ZL type beam. my preferred option is a polished bare aluminum parabolic with a lightly frosted lens on top. that projects the beam forward a little better than a ZL and keeps the beam variations to a minimum.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 19, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> and i think you describe the problem there to a tee. even a dull, semi reflective reflector, conical or parabolic, will create mild variations in the beam. and even small variations can be annoying for up close work for some people.


Sure - if I was making a light purely or overwhelmingly for use as a reading light, or for use on similarly artificial 'flat' surfaces, I might well use a naked led, or one with a matte white cone reflector.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 19, 2012)

uk_caver said:


> Sure - if I was making a light purely or overwhelmingly for use as a reading light, or for use on similarly artificial 'flat' surfaces, I might well use a naked led, or one with a matte white cone reflector.



yeah, for that kind of use, a naked led or one with a ZL type lens would be best. why even risk the possible increase in glare you might get with even a shallow, white conical reflector.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 19, 2012)

If by glare you mean potential annoyance to other people off to the side, I can't see a white cone generally increasing glare compared to having a exposed naked LED, only possibly compared to having a dark cone or similar recessed-naked LED.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 19, 2012)

uk_caver said:


> If by glare you mean potential annoyance to other people off to the side, I can't see a white cone generally increasing glare compared to having a exposed naked LED, only possibly compared to having a dark cone or similar recessed-naked LED.



i mean that if you put a reflector on a led, even a matte reflector, it will create a dim halo beyond the normal edge of the spill. this probably is a non-issue if you wear your lamp on a helmet as the bill will keep the glare off your face. but it can be if you wear the lamp on a bare head and worse if you wear glasses or have a prominent nose or high cheek bones.... yes for me on all latter four btw.

and since this particular hypothetical was about a reading/up close lamp, mounting on a helmet wouldn't be practical. so as you said, a recessed naked LED would be best. and not coincidentally i believe, that is what we see on the Spark SD.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 20, 2012)

Well! You've nicely reduced my cognitive dissonance about the stock bezel, robostudent. Feels better to have a good explanation for it--a flatter, smoother (if dimmer) illumination. Thanks for the education on reflectors, both of youse. Where do I send my tuition money?


----------



## Bolster (Mar 23, 2012)

Earlier I reported how much I liked the screw-in reflector for walking at night. 

This evening I used my SD for a little attic crawlspace work...was lazy so left the aftermarket reflector in place...FAIL. Any close joist reflects the concentrated light and blinds you. The hotspot is so narrow you must carefully aim the light AND your head to see anything, requiring lots of fiddling with the beam. A little slippage of the helmet is a problem as it shifts the beam. Look at something close and your irises shut down, then look up, and it's all dark until your eyes adjust. The light is just too concentrated for close proximity. 

As if I needed to relearn this lesson: use the right tool for the job! The screw-in reflector is great for night walks, but positively ruins the SD as a worklight. So the original flood bezel is going back on and will probably live on the SD at least 80% of the time.


----------



## Thirsty ear (Oct 15, 2012)

Seems to me that the the SD is a flood light and should stay a flood light. I plan on getting one for work and keeping it stock full flood. Having to re-adjust a light with a tight hot spot while working can be a bit annoying. 

And when I go on walks and I need more throw, I'll just pull out one of my tactical flashlights with great throw. I feel that it would be quicker and easier to just have a second headlight or flash light then switch out the reflector. I often switch between needing a flood vs. throw quickly. Now if the reflector attached by means of a magnet, that might make changing out quicker.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 15, 2012)

Agree that flood headlamp and throw in the hand is a good combo. If you have to make do with just one headlamp, the changeover in bezels takes seconds. Magnet might be quicker but you'd lose your waterproofness. And you'd need to introduce steel into the headlamp (it's aluminum).


----------



## beast1210 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are some beam shots with SD52, using 2-1.5v AA, and 1-14500 with a dummy cell.

2 1.5v AA without reflector







1-14500 without reflector








2-1.5 AA with add on reflector







1-14500 with add on reflector


----------

